# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Planning Trip #2

## takinitslow

So we stayed 6 nights at Great huts after a week in Negril this year and we really loved The whole area. So we are looking at staying in a vacation rental in long bay next year. We didn't explore long bay this year but understand its only 10 min past Boston Bay. My questions are what is Long Bay like are there taxis avalible?

----------


## JitterBug

did you choose your villa? . . . 
long bay is pretty, lots of  taxis going, easy access to whatever you want to see incl. reach and bath fountain . . .
very quiet at night, not much going on.
fair share of crime . . .

----------


## sammyb

i could spend hours at the beach just watching the waves, very peaceful.  I have heard about crime in the area but don't know of anything first hand.  Taxis run up and down the main road.  I would be cautious with where you are staying just because of things I have heard but like I said no first hand knowledge.

----------


## JitterBug

first hand knowledge here, don't want to scare ppl away . . . my friend was staying in a guest house across the ocean, was woken up by a guy with a machete trying to hack in through the bathroom window, his body was halfway in . . .my friend was terrified and in her panic could not locate the keys to the grill to unlock it and run out . . .

*my person experience =* i was alone in my place when a deportee walked into my place by the back door and demanded money . . . we had a pit bull tied up at the front  door and i backed up i unhooked his leash and was holding the dog, if the guy did not walk out i was ready to let the dog at him . . .  i tried staying a couple of more times but never felt safe enough especially since my pitbull was poisoned shortly after that . . . too bad, was a really peaceful spot . . .

----------


## goldilocks

Sorry to hear of these incidents and for the loss of your dog.

----------


## sammyb

Sorry to hear about this Jitter.  Thanks for sharing, people need to know so they can make an informed decision.  I am always picky about where I stay I see crime opportunities that others don't but even with that things can and do happen.

----------


## JitterBug

> Sorry to hear about this Jitter.  Thanks for sharing, people need to know so they can make an informed decision.  I am always picky about where I stay I see crime opportunities that others don't but even with that things can and do happen.


maybe if people choose some high end villa things would be ok. . . . but i agree with you sammyb, about the crime opportunities . . .

my favorite parish is portland, did touch down in october and briefly stopped by "my" place but did not go in . . .

----------

